#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Тибетско-русский словарь

## Карма Палджор

В настоящее время заканчивается работа над переведением словаря на основании словаря Рериха в электронный вид.

   В связи с некоторыми замечаниями, которые возникли во время проведения данной работы, она может занять несколько больше времени, чем предполагалось ранее.
   Это обусловлено тем, что многие словарные статьи были написаны не в полном объеме (например - отсутствовал русский перевод или отсутствовали ссылки на значение слов).

   Также предполагается дополнить словарь (поскольку в данное время доступны словари с гораздо большим объемом) текстовым материалом из других словарей (санскрито-тибетского, различных тибетско-английских словарей, тибетско-тибетского "толкового").
   Впрочем обработка (то есть устранение возможных неточностей и дополнение словаря) идет сейчас параллельно.

   Поскольку я придерживаюсь того, что знания должны принадлежать всем, а также того, что словарь составляется не для прославления кого-либо (например Рерихов) а как хороший инструмент, который будет постоянно дополняться, то он будет доступен всем заинтересованным лицам для закачивания и работы с ним.

   Единственная просьба при этом - если вы найдете ошибки и что-либо не менее загадочное в словаре - сообщайте сразу, чтобы смог ввести исправления.
   Рекомендуется при этом сообщать причину, по которой вы считаете данную статью ошибочной и т.д.

   Словарь будет доступен для свободного скачивания.

   Заинтересованным лицам - можно обращаться заранее. Тем, кто может добавить что-то в словарь или просто тем, кто заинтересован в получении его - просьба писать по адресу filoleg@newmail.ru.

   Тем кто хочет наложить лапу на данный словарь - просьба мне не писать. Независимо от вашего желания - словарь будет доступен для всех и возможно в виде различных форматов, чтобы использовать в разных словарных базах.

----------


## Ни-ла

Спасибо за очень полезную для меня информацию.Дело в том ,что я пытаюсь учить тибетский язык самостоятельно,и с литературой возникают огромные трудности.Хотела спросить:где можно найти стоящий учебник по тибетскому?

----------


## Карма Палджор

Словарь сейчас находится в стадии набора (так как базовым был взят рериховский словарь). Точнее, стадия набора медленно перешла в стадию правки в соответствии с другими словарями, которые есть в наличии.

Теперь, относительно учебника. Есть достаточно хороший учебник на русском языке и в электронном виде. Правда, в данный момент, этот текст у меня отсутстсвует. Но достать его - не проблема. Особенно, если ты живешь в Москве. Хотя могу и переслать.

----------


## pnkv

> где можно найти стоящий учебник по тибетскому?


Также смотрите в теме «eBook’и» этого раздела.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Сожалею, но из русскоязычных учебников (из тех, что попадались в мои руки) более менее нормальным учебником был текст, что ипользовался в МБИК (KIBI).

   Тем более, что последний его вариант на первый взгляд - очень и очень неплох.

   Кстати говоря, так и не удалось скопировать ничего, что указано в eBook.
  Интересно, может кто выложит эту гадость в нормальном виде где-нибудь...

----------


## Radamanth

> _Первоначальное сообщение от filoleg_ 
> *
> Теперь, относительно учебника. Есть достаточно хороший учебник на русском языке и в электронном виде. Правда, в данный момент, этот текст у меня отсутстсвует. Но достать его - не проблема. Особенно, если ты живешь в Москве. Хотя могу и переслать.*


Уважаемый filoleg, не могли бы Вы также выслать мне этот учебник, если достанете его?

Раз уж зашла речь о KIBI, не знает ли кто-нибудь, где можно достать полный текст лекций по Цеме, Мадхьямике и Ламриму?

----------


## Карма Палджор

Когда учебник достану - перешлю.
Теперь про Цему, мадхьямику и ламрим.

История веселая.
Цема Ригтер сейчас в подвешенном состоянии. Сам Слава который год жаждет перевести текст полностью, но не доходят руки. У меня на данный момент также руки не доходят до того, чтобы продолжать переводить этот славный текст.

мадхьямика. Ну это смотря какие тексты.
Если текст Шантаракшиты, то примерно через несколько месяцев будет гтов электронный вариант коренного текста и автокомментария на него (самого Шантаракшиты).

Ламрим - где-то в инете лежит. Вот адрес не помню.
Впрочем, есть и у меня. Вот только найти осталось.
Текст же Шантаракшиты (то есть лекции) конечно есть и в электронном виде. но поскольку там довольно странный перевод лучше будет подождать некоторое время и получить более-менее нормальный перевод.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Приношу извинения всем, кто жаждал получить (как говорится на халяву) учебник тибетского языка производства КИБИ (а точнее - Славы...).

   Сожалею, но после некоторых размышлений пришел к выводу, что данный текст в электронном виде не будет мной распространяться. Для живущих в Москве - вам лучше приходить на занятия, которые ведутся Славой или мной.
   Для живущих в других городах - в этом плане помочь ничем не могу. Тоже относится к собраниям текстов некоторых авторов из института востоковедения.

----------


## Ulysses

айяйай, ай да Бодхисаттвы темных времен упадка.... Зачем же тогда говорить было об этом да еще в таком тоне...  :Smilie: 

ай яй ай

----------


## Карма Палджор

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ulysses_ 
> *айяйай, ай да Бодхисаттвы темных времен упадка.... Зачем же тогда говорить было об этом да еще в таком тоне... 
> 
> ай яй ай*


Оригинал.
Зачем же тогда упрекаешь, если считаешь себя бодхисаттвой? Или не считаешь себя сим существом?
В первом случае - твое высказывание не корректно. Во-втором случае - просто не интересно.

   Если человек живет в Москве, то ему гораздо проще прийти на занятия, где он получит гораздо больше знаний в личном контакте. В том числе и различных материалов.
   Чтоже касается учебников, основными составителями которых были другие люди, то не хотелось бы получать некорректных и конфликтных ситуаций.
   Тем более, что с авторами я до сих пор поддерживаю отношения.
   Далее, материалов, если покопаться по инету - можно найти достаточно много. Так что не проблема найти что-то. Хотя в большинстве случаев это что-то будет не совсем практичным.

Вопросы еще есть?

----------


## Ulysses

вопросов и не было  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от filoleg_ 
> *Приношу извинения всем, кто жаждал получить (как говорится на халяву) учебник тибетского языка производства КИБИ (а точнее - Славы...).
> 
>    Сожалею, но после некоторых размышлений пришел к выводу, что данный текст в электронном виде не будет мной распространяться. Для живущих в Москве - вам лучше приходить на занятия, которые ведутся Славой или мной.
>    Для живущих в других городах - в этом плане помочь ничем не могу. Тоже относится к собраниям текстов некоторых авторов из института востоковедения.*


когда и где занятия проходят?

P.S. Учебник имеется... Причём оба...   :Big Grin:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PampKin Head_ 
> *
> 
> когда и где занятия проходят?
> 
> P.S. Учебник имеется... Причём оба...  *


Что касается занятий у Славы - точно сказать не могу, поскольку мне не ведомо.
Мои же занятия проходят в центре Риме. Хотя не исключено, что вскоре они будут перенесены на квартиру к кому-нибудь, что убрать официальность из обстановки. А заодно и чтобы убрать сплошное растройство, которое возникает, когда читаю переводы, сделанные самим центром.
А так - занятия по суботам. Примерно с 10-30.
Платные. Оплата сразу за занятие.
Примеч учти, если конечно решишься ходить - обучение хотя и рассчитано сейчас на начинающих, но если у тебя уже есть какие-то наработки в языке, можно работать и с текстом (то есть то, что называют продолжением обучения).

----------


## Иск

Если у кого то есть потребность в материалах, то частично они представлены здесь:

http://tibetan.on.ufanet.ru/materials.htm 

Тем не менее если кто-то обладает не представленными здесь материалами, пожалуйста напишите мне об этом

tibetan@rambler.ru

----------


## Buural

> В настоящее время заканчивается работа над переведением словаря на основании словаря Рериха в электронный вид.
> 
>    Поскольку я придерживаюсь того, что знания должны принадлежать всем, а также того, что словарь составляется не для прославления кого-либо (например Рерихов) а как хороший инструмент, который будет постоянно дополняться, то он будет доступен всем заинтересованным лицам для закачивания и работы с ним.
> 
> 
>    Словарь будет доступен для свободного скачивания.


Где можно скачать этот словарь

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Где можно скачать этот словарь


Боюсь, что  ситуация несколько изменилась. поэтому словарь не будет доступен для свободного доступа. Будет лучше, если вы знаете английский, работать со словарем Даса. Причина того состоит в том, что словарь Рериха является довольно вольным переводом этого словаря. Вдобавок в словаре Рериха довольно много ошибок.

----------


## pnkv

> Боюсь, что  ситуация несколько изменилась. поэтому словарь не будет доступен для свободного доступа.


И с чем это связано, жаба душит?   :Big Grin:   :Mad:  




> Будет лучше, если вы знаете английский, работать со словарем Даса.


А можно без навязчивого сервиса? Выбор того, чем пользоваться, а чем нет, думаю, каждый решит для себя сам. 




> Причина того состоит в том, что словарь Рериха является довольно вольным переводом этого словаря.


Да он, оказывается, плагиатором был.   :Stick Out Tongue:  




> Вдобавок в словаре Рериха довольно много ошибок.


Вдобавок это единственный серьезный тибетско-русский словарь. 

Подтверждаю ранее заявленную информацию о сканировании трехтомника тибетско-тибетского словаря с китайскими параллелями. Процесс уже пошел. Сканы будут выложены в открытый доступ для всех желающих. 

Ну, раз товарищч filoleg решил приватизировать наследие Рериха, приглашаю желающих создать инициативную группу по сканированию 11 томов словаря, с тем, чтобы в дальнейшем также выложить сканы для доступа всем желающим.

----------


## Buural

Словарь Ререха отсканирован. Он лежит на сайте центра Rime 
http://magus.cpms.ru/user/RIME/_RERIH/rerih.phtml

----------


## pnkv

Большое спасибо, когда это они успели.   :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Они станочек придумали, и цифровичком делают снимки...

----------


## pnkv

в первом томе словаря Рериха страницы 28, 29 - чистые. Полиграфический брак?

----------


## Buural

А какой Тибетско-английский словарь самый большой?
И можно ли его где-нибудь скачать.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И с чем это связано, жаба душит?


Ты ведь наверное получил мыло. Там всё написано чуть-чуть подробнее.




> А можно без навязчивого сервиса? Выбор того, чем пользоваться, а чем нет, думаю, каждый решит для себя сам.


Не будь таким агрессивным.




> Да он, оказывается, плагиатором был.


Сожалею, ежели разочаровал.




> Вдобавок это единственный серьезный тибетско-русский словарь. 
> 
> Подтверждаю ранее заявленную информацию о сканировании трехтомника тибетско-тибетского словаря с китайскими параллелями. Процесс уже пошел. Сканы будут выложены в открытый доступ для всех желающих. 
> 
> Ну, раз товарищч filoleg решил приватизировать наследие Рериха, приглашаю желающих создать инициативную группу по сканированию 11 томов словаря, с тем, чтобы в дальнейшем также выложить сканы для доступа всем желающим.


Во-первых, серьезным словарем можно считать словарь Даса, а не словарь Рериха (как вторичный с ошибками). Далее, делать работу, которую уже сделали и про которую ты не слышал ввиду своей лености - есть ли в этом смысл? Далее, это высказывание о приватизации мной словаря - попахивает несколько хамством. Можешь собирать инициативную группу, можешь не собирать, но потратишь время впустую, поскольку сканы словаря Рериха-Парфионовича еже выложены на сайте московского центра Риме.

Так что давай без взаимных оскорблений и унижений. Можешь на это письмо не отвечать, поскольку продолжения разговора не будет.

----------


## pnkv

> Во-первых, серьезным словарем можно считать словарь Даса, а не словарь Рериха (как вторичный с ошибками).


Я же написал «единственный тибетско-русский», разницу улавливаете? У нас что, Дас русским владел? И почему в таком случае для оцифровки вы выбрали Рериха, если он настолько плох.   :Big Grin:  





> Далее, делать работу, которую уже сделали и про которую ты не слышал ввиду своей лености - есть ли в этом смысл?


Передергивать не надо еще раз. Леность и отсутствие информации – разные вещи. 




> Далее, это высказывание о приватизации мной словаря - попахивает несколько хамством.


Как впрочем, и обращение к незнакомому собеседнику на ты.   :Big Grin:  




> Можешь собирать инициативную группу, можешь не собирать, но потратишь время впустую, поскольку сканы словаря Рериха-Парфионовича еже выложены на сайте московского центра Риме.


Это я уже понял. И весьма благодарен тем, кто потратил на это свое время и сделал словарь общедоступным для всех. В отличие от некоторых, не будем указывать пальцем, которые собираются на Рерихе делать какой-то сомнительный бизнес. 




> Можешь на это письмо не отвечать, поскольку продолжения разговора не будет


Будет продолжение разговора или нет, мне по барабану. Оставьте свой менторских тон и ЦУ о том кому, когда и что мне отвечать для своих домашних тапочек.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Anatoly

pnkv, прекратите разговор с filoleg, в противном случае получите предупреждение за оскорбительный тон по отношению к собеседнику. 




> И с чем это связано, жаба душит?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я же написал «единственный тибетско-русский», разницу улавливаете? У нас что, Дас русским владел? И почему в таком случае для оцифровки вы выбрали Рериха, если он настолько плох.


   Значит так.  Есть несколько тибетско-русских словарей, которые есть в продаже. И словарь Парфионовиа и словарь Шмидта. Но более полными являются тибетско-английские словари, которые можно выкачать из инета при желании.




> Передергивать не надо еще раз. Леность и отсутствие информации – разные вещи.


Можно предположить, что ежели хватает времени для просмотра форума, то должно хватить и для поиска по инету различных источников информации. То есть говорить про отсутствие информации не имеет смысла, но можно сказать именно про лень.




> Как впрочем, и обращение к незнакомому собеседнику на ты.


В конце сообщения что-то говорится про домашние тапочки. Так что вопрос о хамстве пока есть.




> Это я уже понял. И весьма благодарен тем, кто потратил на это свое время и сделал словарь общедоступным для всех. В отличие от некоторых, не будем указывать пальцем, которые собираются на Рерихе делать какой-то сомнительный бизнес.


Извиняюсь, мылом сообщение я отсылал не Вам, досточтимый сэр. Но так как вы не являетесь заказчиком каких-либо работ, в том числе и в отношении словарей, а также так как вы не являетесь и тем, кто начал это дело спонсировать и разбираться в вопросе об авторских правах и прочая, прочая, прочая, то замечу, что Ваше сообщение фактически является примером агрессивного отношения к собеседнику, которое проявляется и в полном неуважении другой стороны.




> Будет продолжение разговора или нет, мне по барабану. Оставьте свой менторских тон и ЦУ о том кому, когда и что мне отвечать для своих домашних тапочек.


Опять-таки пример хамства.
писем больше не будет.

----------


## pnkv

> Значит так.  Есть несколько тибетско-русских словарей, которые есть в продаже. И словарь Парфионовиа и словарь Шмидта. Но более полными являются тибетско-английские словари, которые можно выкачать из инета при желании.


Да что ж вы все вне контекста читаете. Не будете же вы утверждать, что словарь Парфионовича полнее, чем словарь Рериха. Только не говорите, опять про английские словари.   :Big Grin:  




> Можно предположить, что ежели хватает времени для просмотра форума, то должно хватить и для поиска по инету различных источников информации. То есть говорить про отсутствие информации не имеет смысла, но можно сказать именно про лень.


Предлагаю провести эксперимент. Когда я выложу тибетско-тибетский словарь в сеть, вы попытаетесь его найти с трех раз.   :Big Grin:   И мы вместе весело посмеемся кто из нас ленивее. Не хочу показаться самовлюбленным в себя поэтом, но когда я отсканировал словарь Парфионовича, то обклеил об этом объявлениями все известные мне форумы, имеющие отношения к восточным языкам и расшарил его в осле. Надеюсь, что теперь при отсутствии лени, каждый может его найти с полпинка через поисковики. 





> В конце сообщения что-то говорится про домашние тапочки. Так что вопрос о хамстве пока есть.


Так я и не утверждаю, что воспитан в традициях гуманизма по отношению к самолюбию собеседника. Только дело в том, что воспитанные люде на хамят даже хамам, тыкая им в первом же ответе. 





> Извиняюсь, мылом сообщение я отсылал не Вам, *досточтимый сэр*.


  :Big Grin:  

Можно без фамильярностей, обращайтесь ко мне «многоуважаемый шкаф».   :Big Grin:  




> Но так как вы не являетесь заказчиком каких-либо работ, в том числе и в отношении словарей, а также так как вы не являетесь и тем, кто начал это дело спонсировать и разбираться в вопросе об авторских правах и прочая, прочая, прочая, то замечу, что Ваше сообщение фактически является примером агрессивного отношения к собеседнику, которое проявляется и в полном неуважении другой стороны.


И что с того? Где-то с год назад я написал вам письмо с предложением о помощи. Вы ответили в своем духе, немало меня позабавив. Может быть, вы все же снизойдете до любопытства окружающих и расскажите, какие дивиденды вы хотите получить за свой труд? Возможно, я куплю у вас корпоративную лицензию.





> писем больше не будет.


Рад за вашу решимость. Впрочем, мы и более громкие заявления слышали. Например, вот такое. 




> Поскольку я придерживаюсь того, что знания должны принадлежать всем, а также того, что словарь составляется не для прославления кого-либо (например Рерихов) а как хороший инструмент, который будет постоянно дополняться, то он будет доступен всем заинтересованным лицам для закачивания и работы с ним.


Я пльакать.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да что ж вы все вне контекста читаете. Не будете же вы утверждать, что словарь Парфионовича полнее, чем словарь Рериха. Только не говорите, опять про английские словари.


Словарь Рериха составлялся не им самим, а Парфионовичем. То есть, переводился с английского языка на русский. А то, что привёз Рерих - было рукописным вариантом словаря Даса. Вопросы еще есть?




> Предлагаю провести эксперимент. Когда я выложу тибетско-тибетский словарь в сеть, вы попытаетесь его найти с трех раз.    И мы вместе весело посмеемся кто из нас ленивее. Не хочу показаться самовлюбленным в себя поэтом, но когда я отсканировал словарь Парфионовича, то обклеил об этом объявлениями все известные мне форумы, имеющие отношения к восточным языкам и расшарил его в осле. Надеюсь, что теперь при отсутствии лени, каждый может его найти с полпинка через поисковики.


Когда мне было нужно, я провёл несколько часов, ползая по сети в поисках различных словарей и других материалов. И почему-то всё находилось достаточно быстро. В таком эксперименте, предлагаемом Вами - смысла сейчас нет. И соответственно подпитывать Ваше самолюбование я не намерен.
Теперь насчет выкладывания словаря -  выложить-то можете, но вопрос об авторских правах весьма скользкий.




> Так я и не утверждаю, что воспитан в традициях гуманизма по отношению к самолюбию собеседника. Только дело в том, что воспитанные люде на хамят даже хамам, тыкая им в первом же ответе.


Я не говорил и про свою воспитанность. Но агрессивность, с которой вы пишете письма может вызвать ответную реакцию, которая Вам же и не нравится.




> И что с того? Где-то с год назад я написал вам письмо с предложением о помощи. Вы ответили в своем духе, немало меня позабавив. Может быть, вы все же снизойдете до любопытства окружающих и расскажите, какие дивиденды вы хотите получить за свой труд? Возможно, я куплю у вас корпоративную лицензию.


К сожалению, ваше письмо потерялось в пространстве (вы бы вспомнили еще про письма, которые кому-либо писали два-три года назад). Сейчас я не могу вспомнить что там было написано, но судя по тому что пишется Вами сейсас - ничего хорошего. До любопытства окружающих я не снизойду (точнее - до вашего любопытства). Вопрос о дивидендах также Вас не касается. Также Вас не касается вопрос и о заказчиках и участвующих лицах. Именно Вас, я не говорю про всех окружающих.




> Рад за вашу решимость. Впрочем, мы и более громкие заявления слышали. Например, вот такое. 
> Я пльакать.


Заявление было действительно громким. Не спорю. Но в тот момент было очень мало заинтересованных людей, в том числе тех, кто может осуществить информационную или какую-либо другую поддержку. Заодно выяснялся вопрос и об авторских правах и пр. и др.

----------


## pnkv

> Словарь Рериха составлялся не им самим, а Парфионовичем. То есть, переводился с английского языка на русский. А то, что привёз Рерих - было рукописным вариантом словаря Даса. Вопросы еще есть?


Словарь Рериха не есть словарь Рериха, потому что Парфионович перевел то, что перевел Рерих у Даса. Теперь понял.   :Big Grin:  




> Когда мне было нужно, я провёл несколько часов, ползая по сети в поисках различных словарей и других материалов. И почему-то всё находилось достаточно быстро.


Опять вы передергиваете. Если вы точно знаете, что нужная вам информация есть в сети, это совершенно другой вопрос. А искать то, что сегодня еще не существует, а завтра уже выложено весьма затруднительно. Именно поэтому проблема единого каталога электронных изданий весьма актуально. Но из личного опыта знаю, что научные мужи, занимающиеся востоком на редкость безынициативны, консервативны и аморфны. Каждый роет свою норку, вместо того, чтобы рыть общий туннель. Поэтому подвигнуть их на общее дело можно только постоянным тюканьем по голове.   :Big Grin:  





> Теперь насчет выкладывания словаря -  выложить-то можете, но вопрос об авторских правах весьма скользкий.


Не надо делать из авторских прав жупел. Тем более на авторские права на словари, что само по себе является нелепицей. А тем более словарь издан в Китае, поэтому вопрос авторских прав отпадает сам собой. Причины довольно банальны. Китай сам весьма вольно трактует авторские права на зарубежные издания, которые издает у себя. А вторая причина, книги в Китае на весь макулатуры, поэтому их там даже не сканируют, дешевле и проще купить. Поэтому на хождение в сети электронных копий никто не обращает внимание, китайцам они не нужны, а некитайский потребитель для китайских издательств погоды не делает. 





> Я не говорил и про свою воспитанность. Но агрессивность, с которой вы пишете письма может вызвать ответную реакцию, которая Вам же и не нравится.


Мне не нравится не ваша реакция или тон, а ваше постоянное стремление подменять одно понятие на совершенно другое, и уходить в абстрактные дебри на четко поставленные вопросы. 





> К сожалению, ваше письмо потерялось в пространстве (вы бы вспомнили еще про письма, которые кому-либо писали два-три года назад). Сейчас я не могу вспомнить что там было написано, но судя по тому что пишется Вами сейсас - ничего хорошего.


Могу выложить на форум, чтобы каждый мог составить свое собственное независимое мнение.   :Big Grin:  




> До любопытства окружающих я не снизойду (точнее - до вашего любопытства). Вопрос о дивидендах также Вас не касается. Также Вас не касается вопрос и о заказчиках и участвующих лицах. Именно Вас, я не говорю про всех окружающих.


Ну, нравиться вам создавать масонскую ложу, дело ваше. Только не продуктивно это. Во-первых, узок ваш круг и бесконечно далеки вы от народа, поэтому тибетский словарь так и останется на уровне 60-х годов, вместо того, чтобы обрастать недостающей лексикой и развиваться. А, во-вторых, бессмысленно это. Монополию на свой словарь вы все равно не удержите, в конце концов, найдется человек, который купит у вас базу и выложит ее в сеть. Капитала вы не наживете, а лицо потеряете.  




> Заявление было действительно громким. Не спорю. Но в тот момент было очень мало заинтересованных людей, в том числе тех, кто может осуществить информационную или какую-либо другую поддержку. Заодно выяснялся вопрос и об авторских правах и пр. и др.


Так их так и останется считанные единицы. Кто захочет вам помогать? Проще сделать работу еще раз, тем более объем-то там просто смехотворный. Это для одного человека работы много, а для команды там и делать нечего.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но из личного опыта знаю, что научные мужи, занимающиеся востоком на редкость безынициативны, консервативны и аморфны. Каждый роет свою норку, вместо того, чтобы рыть общий туннель. Поэтому подвигнуть их на общее дело можно только постоянным тюканьем по голове.


Если вы таким же образом говорили и с "научными мужами", то не мудрено, что с вами они не очень хотят работать и вам их приходится "тюкать по голове". У нас с вами наверное разные взаимоотношения с ними. Мне почему-то они помогают.




> Не надо делать из авторских прав жупел. Тем более на авторские права на словари, что само по себе является нелепицей. А тем более словарь издан в Китае, поэтому вопрос авторских прав отпадает сам собой. Причины довольно банальны. Китай сам весьма вольно трактует авторские права на зарубежные издания, которые издает у себя. А вторая причина, книги в Китае на весь макулатуры, поэтому их там даже не сканируют, дешевле и проще купить. Поэтому на хождение в сети электронных копий никто не обращает внимание, китайцам они не нужны, а некитайский потребитель для китайских издательств погоды не делает.


Сожалею, что не сказал, но моё высказывание относилось к словарю Парфионовича со всеми вытекающими. А тот словарь, про который вы говорили - создавался в основном в Англии, а не в Китае. Там была еще небольшая скандальная история с составителем словаря, которого кто-то просто кинул. В данное время он создал новый словарь, исправив некоторые ошибки и неточности. Возможно он его издаст, возможно будет продавать через инет. Как вы умудряетесь не владеть информацией? Может поделитесь секретом?




> Мне не нравится не ваша реакция или тон, а ваше постоянное стремление подменять одно понятие на совершенно другое, и уходить в абстрактные дебри на четко поставленные вопросы.


Посмотрите на свои письма и подмены в них. А насчет вопросов, я уже говорил, что большинство из них вас не касается и касаться не будет.




> Могу выложить на форум, чтобы каждый мог составить свое собственное независимое мнение.


Перешлите в почтовый ящик ваше письмо и мой ответ. Я посмотрю, что тогда наваял. И посмотрю, измениться ли мой ответ.




> Ну, нравиться вам создавать масонскую ложу, дело ваше. Только не продуктивно это. Во-первых, узок ваш круг и бесконечно далеки вы от народа, поэтому тибетский словарь так и останется на уровне 60-х годов, вместо того, чтобы обрастать недостающей лексикой и развиваться. А, во-вторых, бессмысленно это. Монополию на свой словарь вы все равно не удержите, в конце концов, найдется человек, который купит у вас базу и выложит ее в сеть. Капитала вы не наживете, а лицо потеряете.


Повторяюсь еще раз. Не говорите за всех, говорите только за себя. Мой круг общения вы не знаете. Лиц, с которыми я работаю над обработкой словаря - вы также не знаете. Мои интересы вам также не известны. Отчитываться за всё это перед вами я не собираюсь. Вы ведь не оплачиваете работы, связанные со словарем. А потому и права качать - вам просто не стоит. Найдется человек или нет - вас также не касается. Что дальше планируется - вам также неведомо. Я говорю не про всех, поскольку некоторые люди владеют информацией частично или полностью. Но вы регулярно поменяете свои запросы запросами остальных. Как это похоже на "Мы, Николай Второй".




> Так их так и останется считанные единицы. Кто захочет вам помогать? Проще сделать работу еще раз, тем более объем-то там просто смехотворный. Это для одного человека работы много, а для команды там и делать нечего.


Опять неугадали. Люди, которые работают над продолжением данного проекта - уже есть. И работают весьма эффективно. К счастью, работая с ними я не могу потерять лицо, как вам того бы хотелось.

Ещё раз предлагаю прекратить этот непродуктивный разговор в рамках данного форума. есть желание - пишите мылом. Тем более, что адрес вам известен.

----------


## pnkv

> Если вы таким же образом говорили и с "научными мужами", то не мудрено, что с вами они не очень хотят работать и вам их приходится "тюкать по голове". У нас с вами наверное разные взаимоотношения с ними. Мне почему-то они помогают.


Помощь понятие растяжимое. Если вы возьмете на себя труд обратить внимание на другие научные сообщества в интернете, например математическое или биологическое, то и невооруженным глазом увидите разницу между ними и гуманитариями от восточных наук. Четкая и отлично скоординированная работа и взаимодействие у первых и полный разброд и шатание, замешанное на интригах, у вторых.   :Big Grin:  






> Сожалею, что не сказал, но моё высказывание относилось к словарю Парфионовича со всеми вытекающими.


К какому именно, вас не поймешь, вы и словарь Рериха называете словарем Парфионовича.   :Big Grin:  

Еще раз хочу сказать, что понятие копирайт на словари – бред. Копирайт может быть только на тексты научного и литературного плана. Как может существовать копирайт на  слова и их значения ? Добавьте в любой словарь еще десяток новых слов и у вас будет свой личный словарь уже не попадающий под понятие плагиата.    :Big Grin:  





> А тот словарь, про который вы говорили - создавался в основном в Англии, а не в Китае. Там была еще небольшая скандальная история с составителем словаря, которого кто-то просто кинул. В данное время он создал новый словарь, исправив некоторые ошибки и неточности. Возможно он его издаст, возможно будет продавать через инет. Как вы умудряетесь не владеть информацией? Может поделитесь секретом?


Так я геральдикой не занимаюсь, может словарь и создали в Англии, но издан он в Китае. Чего же боле? 




> Повторяюсь еще раз. Не говорите за всех, говорите только за себя. Мой круг общения вы не знаете. Лиц, с которыми я работаю над обработкой словаря - вы также не знаете. Мои интересы вам также не известны. Отчитываться за всё это перед вами я не собираюсь. Вы ведь не оплачиваете работы, связанные со словарем. А потому и права качать - вам просто не стоит. Найдется человек или нет - вас также не касается. Что дальше планируется - вам также неведомо. Я говорю не про всех, поскольку некоторые люди владеют информацией частично или полностью.


Мне достаточно видеть и читать ваши заявления и обещания на этом форуме, чтобы понять стоит ли с вами иметь дело или нет. Позвольте напомнить вам хронологию. 

Слова - Словарь Рериха будет общедоступен. 
Дела – он распространяется только среди  преданных filoleg’a 

Слова – вышлю желающим учебник по тибетскому. 
Дела – звиняйте не вышлю. 

Поэтому у меня тоже возникают большие сомнения в том, что работа с вами может быть продуктивной. Предпочитаю тех, кто делает взвешенные и продуманные заявления и держит свое слово.  

И притом я очень недоверчиво отношусь к людям которые даже из выеденного яйца делают секрет государственной важности под грифом два нуля.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Anatoly

Извините, уважаемые, но здесь такой разговор следует прекратить.

----------

